# Monitor goes into Power Saving Mode on boot-up



## ChrisY (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,

My monitor goes into Power Saving Mode when I start my computer and I cannot get out of it. I know the monitor isn't the issue since it works on my brother's PC and I have tried using his monitor but with same result. The rest of the PC seems fine since I can hear Windows logging me in and I get responses when I press the keyboard, I just can't see anything.

When I open up the computer and have a quick look everything seems to be in order and running fine (fans, hard-drives etc).

For obvious reasons I can't really check my exact specs but here's what I remember:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
2,8 Ghz Intel Dual Core
2 GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT

Someone please help me!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You are likely not getting a video signal to the monitor. Most likely because the PC is not booting properly/completely. A bench test would be a good place to start> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## BN60 (Jul 1, 2011)

ChrisY - I have been seeing a lot of NVidia 8800 GT inquiries in many support forums regarding your type of issue. One thing you may want to check is which output port is primary and which is secondary. Some users have reported the card appears to switch from one output port to the other upon Windows loading. So, you may want to try moving the cable and see if the other port works on boot up. One user reported using two cables to the monitor as a work around with this card. Just a suggestion.


----------

